
They thought they were going to rehab. They ended up in chicken plants - mhasbini
https://www.revealnews.org/article/they-thought-they-were-going-to-rehab-they-ended-up-in-chicken-plants/
======
dTal
Horrifying. What can an ordinary person do about such a grotesque miscarriage
of justice, when it's backed by powerful moneyed interests and the local
"justice" department is fully on board?

>Before CAAIR, McGahey had no interest in drugs. Now, he says he can’t live
without them

That's some "rehab".

------
throwawayknecht
It's not a matter of when class war will break out in the US, but rather when
enough of the working class will realize they've been losing it for decades.

------
lithos
This reads like a horror you'd expect from China or North Korea. Rather than
the USA.

~~~
dTal
This kind of abuse is pretty quintessentially capitalistic. It is exploiting
the weak for no reason but to make money - no ideology underpins it but the
bottom line. You might find a similar story in China now that it is
economically capitalist, but the horror of North Korea is of an entirely
different character.

